# Memory Lane Swap Next Week !!!!



## Flat Tire (Oct 15, 2013)

Dont forget the Memory Lane swap meet is next week    24th - 26th 
Hope to see a big crowd! Last meet before the snow comes....at least around here.
So whos going??


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 15, 2013)

*Mem lane*

Weather permitting this might be a good one.


----------



## npence (Oct 15, 2013)

I will be there Friday. Can't wait


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 15, 2013)

Oldnut said:


> Weather permitting this might be a good one.




It will only be so good as I will not be in attendance.
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 15, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> It will only be so good as I will not be in attendance.
> Chris




Ditto. 
See y'all there next spring tho'!!

Darcie


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 15, 2013)

WILL BE THERE THURSDAY .............

...................  patric


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*Yeah*



hoofhearted said:


> WILL BE THERE THURSDAY .............
> 
> ...................  patric
> 
> View attachment 117954




right!@
Buyer on my silver king flaked so doubt I will be making it- oh well!


----------



## rlhender (Oct 15, 2013)

I will be there Thursday


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 15, 2013)

Yup I'll be there Thursday morning........should be a great meet...... folks settin up who havent vended in years.........and a little bird told me quite a few fresh to the market bikes showing up too!


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 15, 2013)

*Mem lane*

Yep thurs is it


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 16, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> It will only be so good as I will not be in attendance.
> Chris





WOW,I hope they dont cancel it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 16, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> WOW,I hope they dont cancel it.




You might want to call in advance Gene, it's a long ride from the Jersey shore.
I haven't announced my intentions to the good folks at MLC, so my guess is the show will go on, just with a van full of prewar stuff less.
Chris


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 16, 2013)

*I'll be there*

I'll be there with a load of bikes and a couple of my Amish buddies are going along. One owns a bike shop and the other a kick scooter business. And please don't ask them about the Amish Mafia. That's so embarrassing to me. That show is 100% pure crap.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 16, 2013)

Extended forecast says its going to be nice but cold..........insulated coveralls  takes care of that!
Most of the spots on the blacktop around the building are already reserved...its gonna be a good one  folks!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 16, 2013)

I shall indeed be there!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 16, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> WOW,I hope they dont cancel it.




Will you be @ Copake Chris? If not you should notify the auction house so they can let everyone know that there's no point in going.


----------



## Bluebird55 (Oct 17, 2013)

Missed Trexlertown... I will be at MLC and I will bring plenty of bikes with me... Anyone going to be there Thurs....? Early swaps....


----------



## Bluebird55 (Oct 17, 2013)

Forgot to mention the pieces im bringing..

1938 Roadmaster
1937 CWC
1940 Roadmaster project
1941 Roadmaster
1956 Schwinn Phantom

Toxel ladies saddle
Roadmaster rear rack
and other pieces that I can't remember


----------



## rlhender (Oct 17, 2013)

Starting to get things moved to the garage and ready for the trailer.....I am bringing things that I don't want to bring home so bring some cash or cool trades...


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll be in sunny (and HOT) Florida till Thursday evening, but I'll be there Friday morning. Looking for a cool winter project.


----------



## stoney (Oct 18, 2013)

*HELP---B10e fender*

Those of you going to Memory Lane. I need a 1933-1935 Schwinn 26" B10e rear boy's stainless gutter fender. Has hole in fenders center for brace not 2 side by side. Needs to be real nice, minimal dents OK. With or without fender brace. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 18, 2013)

stoney said:


> Those of you going to Memory Lane. I need a 1933-1935 Schwinn 26" B10e rear boy's stainless gutter fender. Needs to be real nice, minimal dents OK. With or without fender brace. Thanks in advance. PM please.




Yes along those same lines I need a prewar delta large dome button great condition of button needed!.. This unit is for the larger hole tank!.. Has an xtra ring around base of button shroud to fill hole. You get finders fee!!..


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 18, 2013)

I am looking to speak with this mechanic below, so if she is at the swap can someone please get her contact info for me?
I need some help with a shaft drive over here.
Chris


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 18, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I am looking to speak with this mechanic below, so if she is at the swap can someone please get her contact info for me?
> I need some help with a shaft drive over here.
> Chris
> View attachment 118360




She is never going to get that little tube in that big tire.O my god i just noticed she is naked.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 18, 2013)

Is that Jerri?  LOL


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 18, 2013)

*Mechanism*



scrubbinrims said:


> I am looking to speak with this mechanic below, so if she is at the swap can someone please get her contact info for me?
> I need some help with a shaft drive over here.
> Chris
> View attachment 118360




Might be a little cold for her there-wouldn't hurt my feelings


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to see scott m at memory lane and discuss a few issues with him.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 21, 2013)

*first trip*

This will be my first trip to the shop.  I am in the middle of restoring this Huffy Dragster II.




I am hoping to pick up some fenders, I am also looking for the head badge that was lost during the teardown
Here is the one I restored last winter.




I would like to find a boys bike to match this girls 3 speed stardust.


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 23, 2013)

*Prewar Delta Horn Unit*

Hello Obi-Wan,
I have a large button Prewar Delta unit.
I can send photos if you like (your email would make it easier).
Pete 



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yes along those same lines I need a prewar delta large dome button great condition of button needed!.. This unit is for the larger hole tank!.. Has an xtra ring around base of button shroud to fill hole. You get finders fee!!..


----------



## DJ Bill (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm on my way there from upstate NY this time.. Will be in my escort truck with a few rusty Stingrays and my Firestone Vagabond.. (Not for sale) Gotta get the good stuff to Texas before the weather in the old place ruins everything.

Will be looking for:

Roadmaster fenders and fork,stem and bars and wheels for my CWC cruiser project there is a link to  below

Fork for Firestone vagabond and chain guard. I have old fork to compare to. 

Look for an old guy who looks like he hasn't slept in a week or changed clothes either. If I can get one of the Stingrays to hold air I will be riding it around. Most likely the orange repop with the girl's fork adapted to it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2013)

DJ Bill said:


> Look for an old guy who looks like he hasn't slept in a week or changed clothes either.




Okay so that narrows it down to about 20 guys!  V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 24, 2013)

*Memory lane*

Pretty good showing so far on a Thursday.its going to be a good one


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2013)

I just hope we see some pics and hear some good stories! V/r Shawn


----------

